# New guy from SF



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You a Hawaiian transplant to SF? Welcome to the club. Be prepared to become addicted to snowboarding. Cheers


----------



## victor808 (Sep 20, 2016)

You know how many times I get that? Yeah, the 808 isn't an old area code, just a holdover from other logins.


----------



## jkalhusseini (Oct 21, 2016)

Best get out to Northstar or Tahoe, the parks there are killer!


----------

